# Tohatsu 50 vs 60?



## Rawb (Jan 25, 2019)

For the outboard pros....
What are the true differences of the Tohatsu 50 vs 60?

Planning on getting a Salt Marsh Heron 16 and I’m debating the two. 

Per the website they weigh about the same but can’t find what the price difference or performance difference is on the two. 
Any gear heads know the true advantage of only 10+ hp?


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

That is a 20% increase in hp with a single digit weight increase. That seems substantial to me.


----------



## Rawb (Jan 25, 2019)

Fishshoot said:


> That is a 20% increase in hp with a single digit weight increase. That seems substantial to me.


So what about cost? Would it be worth the extra money? For what, 2-4 extra mph??? Not sure what the difference is.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Idk cost difference, depends on your priorities. Salt marsh may have an idea of what the difference would be with that skiff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rawb said:


> So what about cost? Would it be worth the extra money? For what, 2-4 extra mph??? Not sure what the difference is.


Sounds like you have it figured out already.


----------



## Kennerman (Oct 3, 2019)

Just curious. Is Tohatsu a unique brand/design? Some have told me that hey are made by Honda but googling they look to be a separate company. they and suzuki seem to be showing up a lot on the Texas coast lately.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The big Tohatsu's are Honda's. Tohatsu makes smaller outboards for many companies.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cost difference is maybe $400-600 or so from what I've seen. Worth it, heck yes! Top speed is not the only thing you contend with. You will have a better cruising range, shorted time to plane, and better weight capacity.


----------

